# Got 6 new pullets!



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

So I had to go to the feed store for more chick feed... and since we lost 2 last week, I thought about replacing them and ended up with SIX nice-sized pullets. They look to be a week or two older than my original 5 at home, but they're getting along great! I'm posting a few pics! 

I picked up 2 Rhode Island Reds, 2 Speckled Sussex, and 2 Silver Wyandotte. My boys & I have been enjoying putting them out in the fenced-in area of our backyard. And they seem to like us, too... climbing & flying from the coop up to our hands, arms, shoulders, head! What fun!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Hurrah , Congratulations on your new additions


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They are very pretty and still fluffy enough to be babies.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice pullets. cant wait to add to my flock. not sure what to get though there is just to much choice.


----------



## Captain (Aug 19, 2012)

what happened to the ones you lost?
did you buy these new chicks at the feed store?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice !! Gonna be pretty birds !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

@Captain, the 2 we lost had one side of their neck swollen. Someone here suggested it may have been a problem with their crup. I got these new ones at a different ranch & feed supply store. They had a broader selection & their pullets were a little older.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

So cute! Glad they are all getting along so nicely.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Dang, makes ya want babies!! I have to figure out a new peep system before I get babies again, but I love baby pics!!


----------

